# Collector Merckx for sale....



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

over on Serotta classified...not mine, but an interesting bike.

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23750

Len


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice bike, but $3k is pretty steep considering most others have gone for $2k or less lately. Hope the bike at least finds a good home!


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2006)

What did Tex just pay for Gord Fraser's bike?

Sort of sets the bar, I think, on current market price.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

$1500 if memory serves.....I'd find it hard to pay $3k for any team bike that didn't have explicit history (stage/race winning bike, etc.).

I'd love to have a Caloi/Merckx and there are only a couple riders who's bikes might fit me (Andreu, Merckx, Hincapie), but I can't see paying $3k for what might have been a back-up bike.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yeah Tex got it for $1501 

for $3k, you can buy two bikes


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

That is a cool Caloi/Merckx/Litespeed! However $3K does seem a bit steep. 

Maybe around $2K would be more appropriate. Especially since another of Frankie's Team bikes (an MXL) was recently for sale for $800.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## backinthesaddle (Nov 22, 2006)

I hear it makes a whiny noise though...


----------

